# Rod gloves



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

With a lot of people buying rod gloves, I had a couple made from the same materials that shirts like Under Armour. Their soft on the rod and dry quickly. I bought this at Pat Catans, before they closed. Still have to dip the tips in dip it. And punch a hole to hang them.


----------

